# Gloucester/ Cheltenham



## davies20

Hi Guys,

Are their any members on here from around the above area? (5/10 Mile radius)

Could do with many questions being answered if possible!

TIA,


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Hi there Davies! ... err I am from Gloucester but living in Cyprus - not local knowledge of stuff in Glos as I left years ago but happy to help in anyway I can.
HNY!
Geoff


----------



## davies20

Cheers for the offer Geoff.

Could ideally do with someone that currently lives their though!


----------



## craigwhelan

I may be able to help if you still need answers to 'many questions'. Couldn't DM as I've less than 10 posts...


----------



## Summit Detailing

Happy to help if you didn't mind whizzing down the M5?:driver:

Chris


----------



## Sk8ir

I'm Gloucester born and bred (strong in the arm, and thick in the head).

Although moving to near Buxton next month, all being well!


----------



## davies20

Sk8ir said:


> I'm Gloucester born and bred (strong in the arm, and thick in the head).
> 
> Although moving to near Buxton next month, all being well!


God your kidding! Where you going?!

Well this thread, was off the back of us wanting to make the big move down south. But the ridiculous house prices have put at stop to it now


----------



## Sk8ir

davies20 said:


> God your kidding! Where you going?!
> 
> Well this thread, was off the back of us wanting to make the big move down south. But the ridiculous house prices have put at stop to it now


Ha! Small world indeed. I'm hopefully off to Tideswell in Feb - have got an application in (renting, not buying). Just waiting to hear back.

I know what you mean about house prices, and Glos/Chelt are disproportionately high for some reason (I mean, it's nice to be next to the Cotswolds, but the city isn't that amazing).

If you find yourselves reconsidering just drop me a PM, in true Gloucester fashion I've got family dotted around all over the area so I know most bits in fair detail


----------



## fordification

I'm from Gloucester but very new to detailing. Would also be interested in a meet and greet with some more experienced detailers!


----------



## 00mike00

https://www.glos-detailing.co.uk/

Nigel at Glos Detailing is a sound guy and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Stoner

I live in South Wales now but work in Cheltenham a day a week and previously lived in Quedgeley for a couple of years if that's any help?


----------



## davies20

hey up lads - its a bit of an old thread this!

I was wanting to gather info on moving down that way - but there has been a change of plan 

Thanks though chaps


----------

